# first aid supplies and fire starter



## sea_going_dude (Dec 7, 2011)

You can add alcohol cleansing pads to your "kit" and they are good for aiding fire starting also. Light weight and they are sealed in individual packs until you need them. 

Been away for while so forgot how to upload photo.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Alcohol wipes have a life span. I opened some that had been in a first aid kit for over ten years and they had all dried out.


----------



## sea_going_dude (Dec 7, 2011)

understand them drying out but you should replace the ones in your first aid supplies also. Or just carry a bottle (plastic) of 70% or better rubbing alcohol. Maybe even put it in a couple of smaller bottles for insurance. I have found that the 12or 20 oz plastic coke bottles are very tough for anything. I use them to carry cooking oil also. So, the alcohol and cotton bandage pads will serve the same purpose. Just wish I wasn't so old and cripped that I could get out there in the woods a lot more these days.
also I have found that the pour top from real-lemon fits the coke bottles and makes using them easier for almost anything


----------

